# New UK ISP - Redteninternet with free PC.



## RSM123 (Aug 1, 2002)

Saw an article in this week's edition of Micro Mart, on Redteninternet. It is basically a new venture of a company called Watford Electronics

Here is a link to a checksheet for their four main deals/ offers :

http://www.redteninternet.com/packages.html

Basically you get a 3 Ghz comp, anti virus protection, up to 8 meg broadband connection, adsl 2 modem - free upgrade to 24 meg connection as these are rolled out, and voucher for a free upgrade to Windows Vista once it is released.

By all means read their full 'faqs' to see if this would be suitable / of use to you.

=====

I do not represent Watford Electronics in anyway, am merely posting this since I recall the thread from 2003 / 4 where a company was offering a free pc but with the caveat that you had to agree to watch online advertising as part of their terms and conditions. Redten specifically rule out such a requirement.


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

They tried this once in the states---total failure. As you mentioned, read the faqs-- If I remember correctly, nothing comes for free, and in the case of these computers, you become a guinea pig of sorts for every marketing scam under the son.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

The company that was offering a free pc but with the caveat that you had to agree to watch online advertising as part of their terms and conditions was in the UK some years back but I don't think it ever worked out either.


----------



## RSM123 (Aug 1, 2002)

Yu may be right, not sure as this is very much a fledgling venture. There can be all sorts of hidden terms and conditions that it would be your responsibility to read, but if you get a decent spec pc, a router, av / firewall software, and approx 40 gb of bandwidth for £20 a month, it could be worse.

For anyone who is coming to computing for the first time, and who is not a heavy gamer or into video editing - it could work out far cheaper than being missold a pc way beyond their needs AND then paying for net access on top.

If there's any follow up good or bad in the uk press, anyone is welcome to post it here in this thread, I will do the same if I come across anything.


----------

